
Cell Phone Guide for Occupy Wall Street Protesters (and Everyone Else) - zoowar
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/10/cell-phone-guide-occupy-wall-street-protesters-and-everyone-else
======
LeafStorm
I was watching Occupy Raleigh earlier today at the State Capitol, and I didn't
see any evidence that the police were planning to interfere. There were about
eight officers on-site, but they were mostly just watching. Maybe the
possibility of police misconduct is a bigger issue in other cities.

